# My 34 On Christmas Eve



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the 34 before I washed it, 
There is a lot of muck about on the road at the mo.

Nigel


----------



## JUMPMAN.R23 (Jun 14, 2005)

shows that its well used and not just wasting away buffed up everyday ,neva to see the light of day cause it neva leaves the garage lol !!! 

then again fair play in both senarios muhahah ! lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

wow,a dirty R34!!!

Never see them dirty,mainly because many people only drive them in the dry,and sunny days


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I allways fint it goes just a fast when mucky as clean 

Heres a Clean pic

Nigel


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Nigel,

At least the dirt covers up the Gayside. lol  

Hope you and Nat had a good day.

Cheers,


Iain


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nigel,
How come you don't put that amazing 'stay-clean' product that is on your number plate on the rest of the car


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I think a dirty Skyline, Scooby or EVO like that has more purpose, looks like a thoroughbred rally car that way  

But better when clean


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Its amazing what a good wash can do for your wheels!  

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Fcuk I miss my car


----------



## GodzillaGTR (Dec 2, 2005)

What kind of rims are on your car in the "clean" picture?

Volks?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

DCD said:


> Fcuk I miss my car



Did i miss something???
Or are you abroad (fromJapan) ?

Great car btw Nigel, you got your winter wheels on it atm?


greets


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

moleman said:


> At least the dirt covers up the Gayside. lol


Yes I find that if I also hide my face no one can see it is me driving a gayside car 




Bean said:


> How come you don't put that amazing 'stay-clean' product that is on your number plate on the rest of the car


It wasnt like that, but I was at a garadge where they have thoese little screen whipers and squidgy things, I did think about doing the whole car at the pumps 




hipogtr said:


> Its amazing what a good wash can do for your wheels!


Yes I tryed to wash them more but the TE37's stayed Bronze, I know of two nice 34's with TE37's but in Silver . . . . 




DCD said:


> Fcuk I miss my car


I know what you meen, it is great driving it about.



GodzillaGTR said:


> What kind of rims are on your car in the "clean" picture?


Yes TE37's


The cars get so dirty when using them this time of year. Oh well


Nigel


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

and I thought I had the dirtiest skyline! well done Nigel!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

dinges said:


> Did i miss something???
> Or are you abroad (fromJapan) ?
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...10k Km away. Mind you its snowing here today so couldn't really use it!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely car mate 

looked at it at jae 2005


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh Nigel, Nigel, Nigel - You got them mixed up mate - the GAZELLE is the one you use to infiltrate jungle marshes not the GTR !!!!! :0


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Hehehehe
Yes I some times think that our local roads are marshes.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

nigel f said:


>


The only muddy 4x4 in the country.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

shadowninja said:


> The only muddy 4x4 in the country.


hehehe LOL


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Car still looks great coverd in shite


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Love em when their mucky!!!!

Is there anymore pics anywhere? Car looks stunning number plate would be the last thing id clean!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I do have some other Pics, I will have to dig them out and post them on line

Nigel


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

nice nigel, i take the 33 sold in the end then?

look forward to seeing it at elve this year


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Why Nigel, that is positively filthy...have you been taking lessons off my father?

I thought the below was quite dirty for a R34 but you appear to have comprehensively outdone dad in the dirty r34 contest there....have you changed the V5 over to 'colour - brown' yet? Admittecly, this below was when I dropped the car off from essex to wales via some very muddy roads and his driveway and the road leading to his place was being scraped up to be tarmacced










Still...I think dad can still beat you on the filthy car front with some of his other efforts

I took his subaru back here to get a few scrapes, service etc done and this is how I found it. I'm thinking back and I actually believe that since he bought it new in 2003 he hasn't cleaned it. The local bosnians gave me a bollocking when I dropped it off for a valet 'tell him...no park under tree...acid in tree...very bad for paint'. Apparently it took em 10 mins just to clean the boot lid...skills










And then there was the saab...again...this was rescued from under the tree. I don't think this had moved apart from to get an mot in the previous 2-3 years. The convertible roof is actually green from moss....dunno whether to go to Halford or a a garden shop to fix this....


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, the 34 is dirty but the mcuk on the Subaru is some thing eles



turboslippers said:


> The local bosnians gave me a bollocking when I dropped it off for a valet 'tell him...no park under tree...acid in tree...very bad for paint'


LOL

Tree very bad for car, especialy if car drive in to tree 

As for the cobwebs on the saab they are great 

Nigel


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

nicer clean. how long you had that private plate. a long time ago i was searching around and seen that plate and t78 gtr great plate if you into your cars. i got B19 RWD on my car thought it was a great buy at £399 all in

will you be racing the 34 this year


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Turbo

Any more pics of you dads r34? That is unbeliveable i never wash my car (it highlights all the diffrent paint shades) but its not as bad as that.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Mark, The number plate came on the car, this was when it had the T88 Blower and other bits which Abbey motor sport fitted to it, but It doesnt have thoese bits any more, jut my little engine in it.

I may do some Drag racing this year. I took it to the IOM with the GTROC and that was great fun.

Nigel


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Hmmm...am trying nigel but you're still comprehensively winning  

Car is going back to dad tomorrow so will be given a good valet...


----------

